# Canon RF 100-500mm review by Fro



## Chaitanya (Nov 7, 2020)

Jared Polin posted his review of RF 100-500mm lens.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks, Chaitanya. Been looking for ANY new reviews of this lens.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 7, 2020)

I would love to have one of these. It would be such a luxury to feel like I could shoot 99% of distant outdoor scenes with just one lens. The samples impress me and if I can afford one in a couple years, I will gladly pick one up.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks, Chaitanya. Been looking for ANY new reviews of this lens.


Any review but from him.


----------



## Joules (Nov 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Any review but from him.


It is a matter of taste, but I couldn't get past his notions that the tripod mount is useless for most folks and that he can't think of a situation where you'd manually focus the lens. And what was that about pointing out the zoom creep ... then pointing out the stiffness adjustement for the zoom ring ... and not pointing out any connection between the two?


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Joules said:


> It is a matter of taste, but I couldn't get past his notions that the tripod mount is useless for most folks and that he can't think of a situation where you'd manually focus the lens. And what was that about pointing out the zoom creep ... then pointing out the stiffness adjustement for the zoom ring ... and not pointing out any connection between the two?


What's recreationally legal in his state?


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Any review but from him.


What's wrong with Jared Polin?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 8, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> What's wrong with Jared Polin?


I don’t know what’s wrong with him. I don’t like his reviews.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Any review but from him.


Cameralabs has also done a comprehensive review of this lens earlier and they even tested teleconvertors with this lens which Fro seems to have missed out.





Canon RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L review | Cameralabs







www.cameralabs.com


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 8, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Cameralabs has also done a comprehensive review of this lens earlier and they even tested teleconvertors with this lens which Fro seems to have missed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with this: "There’s lots of options, although I’d love it if Canon also considers producing a more affordable 200-600 model like Sony in the future as that’s a great length for sports and wildlife."


----------



## stevelee (Nov 8, 2020)

That was one of his most annoying videos. He rants on about not using a tripod or focusing manually or filters. But with a bit of patience, one can glean helpful information about the lens performance.


----------

